# Hows my harness fit? -Now with bridle and breast plate-



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Idk if its just the angle, but the throat latch looks very tight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> Idk if its just the angle, but the throat latch looks very tight
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
it's the angle. I can fit 2-3 fingers under it just fine.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It should be four fingers with your hand making a 90 degree angle against the cheek. I don't think I've ever seen a properly adjusted throat latch sit like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> It should be four fingers with your hand making a 90 degree angle against the cheek. I don't think I've ever seen a properly adjusted throat latch sit like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alrighty thanks =) i'll adjust it then. It doesn't affect his air waythough.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would want some sort of cavesson on the bridle, and if you loosen the throatlatch, she may be able to shake or rub the bridle off. Be sure that it doesn't easily slide on and off. We usually adjust things on a driving bridle a bit more snugly than a riding bridle, for this reason.

Looks CUTE!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think you harness looks good. 
You do need a noseband though.
Before I sign off on it being the best it can be, there is a couple adjustments I would like you to try. I have no idea if it will be better, could be even worse, but it is worth seeing if it is better.

The breeching looks okay from the side but wonky from the behind so it is worth a try making a few adjustments..

Tighten the back strap and loosen the crupper first, then play around with the breeching straps some, tightening and loosening straps and seeing if it gets better.

What you have is good fit, but it might just get better.


----------

